

Authy Brings Two-Factor Authentication To WordPress Sites - dcu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/authy-brings-two-factor-authentication-to-self-hosted-wordpress-sites/

======
seanponeil
If you're thinking about installing this plugin, you might want to hold off
for a bit: <https://twitter.com/duosec/status/297054601042096128>

------
danielpal
Daniel from Authy here. Were a API company, but wanted to allow non-technical
folks to also benefit from Two-Factor Authentication, thats why we built this
plugin.

Ask me anything.

~~~
patrickaljord
Will it be available on wordpress.com or wpengine? Are you in talks with any
of them?

~~~
danielpal
We'll reach out to them.

